# Printer driver for Samsung ML-1740 printer



## newmac108 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just purchased a new iMac with OS X.  I own a Samsung ML-1740 laser printer that is supposed to be compatible with mac, but I can't find a driver.  Do you have any ideas that might help?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 21, 2008)

Google is your friend   (3 sec to find)

Samsung.com driver download


----------

